# BABIES!!!



## BYJR1434 (Jan 20, 2013)

Greenacres my 1 and a half year old Florida white Doe Just kindled about 30 minutes ago.
She did a great job very happy
Im not sure how many there are yet, but i saw atleast 5
ill  update later.
Goodland still hasnt and i think she skipped.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any way i can prevent her from jumping on them.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 20, 2013)

What of nest box do you have and what size?


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 20, 2013)

theres plenty of room, but she was just stepin and diggin on them for a second and i was kinda scared lol, what kind of nest boxsdo you use?
there all fat and happy now.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats to you!!!
The mothers will jump in the nest box with their back to you and feed and care for their babies.  Sometimes they dig a bit to make the nest their way.
I would just leave her be and let the instincts take over.  If they are all fat in the stomach she is caring for them.  I would let her be and just check on them
once a day for a couple days to see if their are any casualties.  As you would want to get them out of there.  If she is actually jumping on the babies,
I would say leave her be and disturb as little as possible, as it sounds like she is quite jumpy.  
I am happy for you and hope they continue to thrive.  Looking forward to updates.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you.
So My second doe is starting to build her nest. hasnt pulled hair yet but she is a first time mom and i think shes got it figured out now, might wake up to another litter. who knows.
These are my first litters, so im pretty freakin excited! lol i just want them to all be healthy and make it! i understand that always doesnt happen but i pray for the best. will update and get a picture of the kits later









:bun


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 21, 2013)

That is exciting! Got my fingers crossed all goes well for doe # 2!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok. so doe #2 had her litter last night while o was asleep. i went in to check, and there were seven babies on the wire, scattered around. the nest box was in stuffed full. she didnt pull any hair. i know this is her first time so its different i just have to accept it. but they were all still alive. kicking around so i grabbed them all rushed them to the sink and stuck em in warm water to warm them up qiuckly. i warmed to of the smaller ones up and fostered them to doe # 1. i only did 2 because they are florida whites and 8 babies is the max i think she could sufficiently handle but i need input on that so help. lol there was one baby that had cuts on its legs, probably from momma trying to clean it off idk. but it was stilll alive, but i didnt want to expose the others to infecton which its cuts were bound to be. so she had 7. i got them stuffed in the nest box but momma didnt even really care and pretended like they werent there. so i wrapped her head in a towel and turned her over and let the 4 kits nurse. now they are in the nest box and idk where or what to do now. i started prefusely sweating  and almost passed out in the midst of it all. this is my first time. plz help iif u have any advice. i was almost thinking about putting the other 4 in with doe 1 but i know that wouldnt work.


----------

